# Megaminx Full PLL Video/Web/PDF - 151 algorithms (2019)



## Raul Low (Nov 2, 2019)

Finally! After many months of working here is my Megaminx Full PLL Video!! I’m so happy with the result and I hope you enjoy it guys  I worked so hard to make the best Megaminx Full PLL Video on the web. I searched every single alg to every case and I chose the “best” for me. Sometimes when I didn't like any case I generated the alg with llminxsolver. I designed all the images, the document and the website.

Web: https://www.lowgrafic.cl/megaminx-pll/
PDF: https://www.lowgrafic.cl/cubes/Megaminx_Full_PLL.pdf


----------



## stoic (Nov 2, 2019)

Incredible job!!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice! I dont think ill ever learn them but its nice to have them there


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 3, 2019)

Wow amazing job!


----------



## kadabrium (Nov 13, 2019)

I recognize the 5-piece eplls by doing a U then checking which pieces match up.


----------

